# Menthol Crystals



## Vaping Jakes (12/11/13)

Do any of you guys in Gauteng use menthol crystals in your diy mixes.? If you do, could you please tell me where to find some. I have visited numerous pharmacies, with no luck whatsoever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/11/13)

Vaping Jakes said:


> Do any of you guys in Gauteng use menthol crystals in your diy mixes.? If you do, could you please tell me where to find some. I have visited numerous pharmacies, with no luck whatsoever.


 
I dont even know what that is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (13/11/13)

or if you live in cape town, please also let us know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (13/11/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I dont even know what that is


 Crystal meth the n is silent. Cn get on any street corner on yhe cape flats 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/11/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Crystal meth the n is silent. Cn get on any street corner on yhe cape flats
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 
BWAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ET (14/11/13)

awesome, just got breaking bad season 1 to watch so i can learn to mix my juices better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (14/11/13)

denizenx said:


> awesome, just got breaking bad season 1 to watch so i can learn to mix my juices better


 
LOL


----------



## TylerD (14/11/13)

denizenx said:


> awesome, just got breaking bad season 1 to watch so i can learn to mix my juices better


Whahaha!


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (14/11/13)

Went to the first Chemist I found and got a bottle cheap. Unlike the 10 I went to for PG. No chemist has PG but all has menthol crystals.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (17/11/13)

I have never tasted the menthol even if adding 3ml to the 30ml bottle. To make matters worse, there is about the same amount that re crystallized after 3 weeks floating on top. No amount of shaking dissolves it.
Now I have to strain 9 bottles to get that gunk out and replace it with menthol drops.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (18/11/13)

where do u buy/ which brand of menthol drops do u use johnny?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (18/11/13)

Just ordered the menthol concentrate from Oupa at vapourmountain.co.za.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (20/11/13)

Now that I got my menthol drops and PG. Now what??
Added 20% PG into my no flavour VG nic juice and 7 drops of concentrate in the 30ml bottle. Still plumes of vapour that I thought would be less due to the PG. TH is there but not strong enough. There is a hint of menthol flavour at higher wattage just before burned taste.

I can add more PG to perhaps 35% but the menthol concentrate worries me. Can I add more than 7 drops to the 30ml bottle or has my taste buds died?


----------



## Andre (20/11/13)

1 ml is about 20 drops, which is around 3 per cent on 30 ml. So, you can certainly add more drops methinks. Just remember nic also contributes to throat hit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (20/11/13)

Added 13 more drops so have a total of 20 drops in 30ml. At 3.6v it is too mentholy so decreased voltage to 3.3v. Great. WOW. Just perfect. The lower voltage will increase the life of the coil as well.
Thanks Matthee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (5/1/16)

If you are struggling to get menthol crystals from chemists, I found a local supplier that offers menthol crystals at a very good price:

http://www.essentialoilssouthafrica...to-n/menthol-crystal-isolate-mentha-arvensis/

I just bought 250 grams from them, service from Debby was excellent and the crystals and packaging is very good quality!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## kev mac (5/1/16)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Now that I got my menthol drops and PG. Now what??
> Added 20% PG into my no flavour VG nic juice and 7 drops of concentrate in the 30ml bottle. Still plumes of vapour that I thought would be less due to the PG. TH is there but not strong enough. There is a hint of menthol flavour at higher wattage just before burned taste.
> 
> I can add more PG to perhaps 35% but the menthol concentrate worries me. Can I add more than 7 drops to the 30ml bottle or has my taste buds died?


I mix 1/3 of crystals to a bottle and fill the rest w/pg-vg.Carefully heat to desolve the mixture.It's ez enough to add or subtract amounts to taste,but this recipe works for me.


----------

